# Piedmont 8/5



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Hit the lake at 6:00am, found the crappies at 9:00am, brought 21 between 11”-14” home. All are thick across the back right behind the head.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Those are some nice slabs! Looks like good filets


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

They were really thick. All cleaned and in ice water for tomorrow night dinner.


----------

